# فوازير تشل بجد .



## بنت ماما العدرا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

دى فوازير تشل بجد ومعا ها الشلل قصدى الحل والف سلامة عليكم

ايه هي الحاجه الي تطفو على سطح الماء وأول حرف منها ق ؟ 
قطعة خشبه 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*** 
طيب ايه هي الحاجه الي تطفو على سطح الماء وأول حرف منها ب ؟ 
برضه قطعة خشبه 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*** 
طيب ايه هي الحاجه الي تطفو على سطح الماء وأول حرف منها ن؟؟ 
نفس قطعة الخشب 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*** 
أجل ايه هي الحاجه الي تطفو على سطح الماء وأول حرف منها هـ ؟ 
هي هي نفس قطعة الخشب 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*** 
طيب ايه هي الحاجه الي تطفو على سطح الماء وأول حرف منها ي ؟ 
يا خي انت ما تفهم ، قلت لك قطعة الخشب


----------



## فادية (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فوازير تشل بجد .*



بنت ماما العدرا قال:


> دى فوازير تشل بجد ومعا ها الشلل قصدى الحل والف سلامة عليكم
> 
> ايه هي الحاجه الي تطفو على سطح الماء وأول حرف منها ق ؟
> قطعة خشبه
> ...


 

انا اتشليت فعلا شلل رباعي :11azy:
ذنبي في رقبتك يا بنت ماما العدرا​


----------



## بنت ماما العدرا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فوازير تشل بجد .*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سلامتك الف سلامه​


----------



## red_pansy (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فوازير تشل بجد .*



فادية قال:


> انا اتشليت فعلا شلل رباعي :11azy:
> 
> 
> ذنبي في رقبتك يا بنت ماما العدرا​


_*شلل رباعى بس*_
_*قولى شلل خماسى وسباعى *_
_*انا غلطانه اساسا ....  وعلى راى المثل *_
_*( ايه اللى جبهولك يارمزى قاله قمزى*_ ):bomb:
_*ربنا يسامحك ياميرا:act19:*_​


----------



## بنت ماما العدرا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فوازير تشل بجد .*

معلش يا جمعاه مش بيدى ده من عند ربنا هههههههههههههههههههه

لالا الف بعد الشر عليكم​


----------

